
Eight Commandments for Marketing Your Startup - naish
http://gigaom.com/2008/05/09/my-8-commandments-for-marketing-your-startup/
======
blogimus
I got a customized 404 from the link. Anyone else?

~~~
naish
Strange. It's not working for me any longer either.

